# PMS Colors???



## Mrs G (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been asked to embroider some shirts for a local company. She states the PMS colors are: blue is 5425 coated and brown is 4625 uncoated. I've never heard of this before. Can someone enlighten me, please?

Thanks!


----------



## danny (Oct 4, 2007)

Mrs G said:


> I've been asked to embroider some shirts for a local company. She states the PMS colors are: blue is 5425 coated and brown is 4625 uncoated. I've never heard of this before. Can someone enlighten me, please?
> 
> Thanks!


Go to this site and look for them


http://www.materials-world.com/pantone/pantone_uncoated_stock.htm


----------



## danny (Oct 4, 2007)

Mrs G said:


> I've been asked to embroider some shirts for a local company. She states the PMS colors are: blue is 5425 coated and brown is 4625 uncoated. I've never heard of this before. Can someone enlighten me, please?
> 
> Thanks!


 Not sure if that will help with the Embroidy Thread colors or not, but I think that site has links for both coated and uncoated


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Ask your thread supplier for a PMS cross reference but be careful. If a customer asks for specific PMS numbers we always have them approve and actual sewn sample, no exceptions. Most thread manufacturers have their colors crossed to the closest PMS number but also note that almost all embroidery threads have so much sheen that they cannot match to an uncoated U PMS number. Some cotton threads will cross to a U but that's about it.

And never try to match a color to an on-screen PMS chart - you're asking for trouble if you do. If you do enough corporate work then it is worth it to invest in the PMS chip sets as well.

By the way, neither of these PMS numbers match our Isacord thread chart.

There is an old database at ud.net/thread that might be of some help.

What thread do you use?


----------



## danny (Oct 4, 2007)

I just looked in my Pantone Color chip guide and they are there, but no idea how you would find that color without calling your thread supplier. I do screen printing, so am unfamiliar with the difficulties with matching thread to PMS colors; ink is hard enough some times even with the formula.


----------



## Mrs G (Mar 14, 2008)

Liberty said:


> What thread do you use?


I use Madeira mostly. Wow, I didn't realize people were SO particular about their colors! This will be my first corporate job. Usually I get to pick 'what looks nice'. 

Thank you for your input!


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Herre are a few sites I have found...
EMBROIDERY THREAD DATABASE
Thread - Conversion Charts on Needlepointers.com - Machine Embroidery > Thread - Conversion Charts
The second site has alot of great tools and info...
GL and have a good one!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Mrs G said:


> I've been asked to embroider some shirts for a local company. She states the PMS colors are: blue is 5425 coated and brown is 4625 uncoated. I've never heard of this before. Can someone enlighten me, please?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bayousunrise (Jul 29, 2009)

Make sure they sign off on the sew outs colors. If they don't and they tell you to go with that color and after the job is done they decide they don't look right with the color of the shirt they will try to have you redo the job at your cost. Been there done that. We've learned from our mistakes. After 13 years owning our own business and after 10 years working for someone else that's what we do is make them sign off on the job and colors..


----------



## designsbycrisS (Aug 13, 2009)

I am very familiar with PMS colors (been in the printing industry for a long time) and know when changing to CMYK values it is another ball game as well as for threads. 

When I decided to offer embroidery in my home based business is was more feasible for me to avoid problems by ordering a Pantone swatch book (U is for uncoated) and a Thread sample book. That way you can personally view the color of the Pantone swatch against the thread. It has worked fine for my customers with no complaints.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

Almost All Major Businesses that have a logo have a design sheet that specifies the required colors and or color combination's that are authorized in reproductions of the logo. That being said unless you have a Pantone Color Matching Booklet you will have to order the matching thread from the manufacturer of your choice. There are sources on-line that will give you the matches. 

There is one program that I have used in the past that was very helpful and that was "My Thread Box" MyThreadBox - Software for Creative People they also have a free demo to try prior to purchase, I have been quite pleased with the program.

For future ease with your customers I would highly recommend that you make up your own thread chart on white fabric, include a smooth 1" X 1" fill, a tapered satin 0 to @ 1/4" and some lettering block & script of each color you will always have on hand. "Your Stock Colors".

Let your customer pick their colors from this chart, why give them a manufacturer's chart when you know that they will pick every color that you do not have. Then you either have to change their mind or get more thread that will last for this one order and sit for who knows how long until it is used again. 

Pick your standard selections and you will please over 95%+ of your customers, just don't forget to give them several selections of each color!


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

"Corporate Identity" is very touchy for a lot of big corporations. They want it "exact".

Being in the printing industry and also have a very successful home based embroidery business, I am surprised that some local "franchises" of big corporations are lax about their corporate identity. 

For example, I had a local franchise of a MAJOR restaurant chain wanted some heat pressed shirts for a rec league basketball team. All they could give me was a terrible photocopy of a letterhead. I took it upon myself to contact Corporate marketing and told them my situation. They didn't hesitate. They asked whether I needed the single color, or multi-color, they gave me PMS colors and also thread colors if I needed to embroider. They sent me jpegs, .eps and several other formats. Sometimes all you have to do is ask.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Flint54 said:


> For future ease with your customers I would highly recommend that you make up your own thread chart on white fabric, include a smooth 1" X 1" fill, a tapered satin 0 to @ 1/4" and some lettering block & script of each color you will always have on hand. "Your Stock Colors".
> 
> Let your customer pick their colors from this chart, why give them a manufacturer's chart when you know that they will pick every color that you do not have. Then you either have to change their mind or get more thread that will last for this one order and sit for who knows how long until it is used again.
> 
> Pick your standard selections and you will please over 95%+ of your customers, just don't forget to give them several selections of each color!



When I first got into the business, I ordered the Madiera Thread Chest for a little less than $600 and it was a total of 457 Polyester Threads (which unless they have added some is all the single colors they have. It did not include varigated, glow in the dark or any other "specialty" threads) on 1000 yard spools, that way, I can show my customer all colors. If the job is larger, my software calculates the amount of thread and I can usually order and have it in a day or two.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with Corporate Customers, most all the time all you have to do is ask and you can get flooded with information. Color is a Major Part of their Branding. They will go all out to ensure that those producing items with their logo have the proper colors, fonts, layout etc.

As far as every day customers I will always refer them to MY Business Thread Chart, I don't see the need to purchase a kit from the mfg. of all their colors, to me it is a waste of my $$. If the customer doesn't like the selection I carry stock then I will go to an actual mfg thread chart. Only then, and they will be charged my cost plus the shipping for the special color. They will know this up front along with their normal charges for the job. 

This keeps clutter of unused thread to a minimum and costs down as a whole for everyone. But to each their own.


----------

